# Marantz HDDAC1



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with this DAC? I was thinking about buying it and running my Oppo 103 thru it to my Yamaha RX3050 receiver for improved sound. It is a bit costly,$799,at OneCall. I got the idea from a YouTuber named BrolicBeast Media. He did an A/B comparison and I was impressed with the end result of the DAC processing. He did use a different DAC(Cambridge Audio DAC Magic) but I should reap the same benefits,hopefully better! Let me know what you think!! Thanks


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Unfortunately it is difficult to say without doing an actual listening test. I have no experience with any of the products you mention.

It is possible to hear a difference between DACs - when I say DAC I mean _DAC product_, including the surrounding circuitry, the way it is used in the system, etc. But the differences are usually subtle.

If the reviewer you mention is careful and observant and pays a LOT of attention to detail, he might be giving you some good advice. If it is just someone having fun doing a quick comparison, then that advice might or might not be of much value.


----------

